# Golf ball!



## vickster (9 Nov 2016)

Hello, I need one or maybe two golf balls to use for rolling to relieve plantar fasciitis, but I don't want six or a dozen which seems to be how they are sold

If anyone has a couple they don't need in reasonable (but no need for perfect) condition and would be able to provide for cost of P&P, it would be much appreciated!

Otherwise, I'll have to buy from a golf course at the weekend

Cheers!


----------



## Dayvo (9 Nov 2016)

vickster said:


> Hello, I need one or maybe two golf balls to use for rolling to relieve plantar fasciitis, but I don't want six or a dozen which seems to be how they are sold
> 
> If anyone has a couple they don't need in reasonable (but no need for perfect) condition and would be able to provide for cost of P&P, it would be much appreciated!
> 
> ...



If I'd have known a few days ago, I could have sent you some as I was back in England.

If you go for a walk around a golf course, you are _guaranteed_ to find a few balls in the undergrowth, woods, ditch, rough. etc.

They don't cost much to buy 50p - £1.00 per ball.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Nov 2016)

Dayvo said:


> If I'd have known a few days ago, I could have sent you some as I was back in England.
> 
> If you go for a walk around a golf course, you are _guaranteed_ to find a few balls in the undergrowth, woods, ditch, rough. etc.
> 
> They don't cost much to buy 50p - £1.00 per ball.


Just find out which courses Dayvo was playing at, there'll be loads!!


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2016)

I'm sure, it's the time to get to a golf course that is the issue. I should be able to at the weekend though


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Nov 2016)

Just have a wander round the golf course!


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2016)

MossCommuter said:


> Just have a wander round the golf course!


I'm happy to get one from the shop, as I say it's just getting there while open  Wandering on uneven ground won't be the best thing for the PF I'm trying to cure


----------



## Mrs M (9 Nov 2016)

I'll easy send you a couple of golf balls 
Also a dryer ball which works really well, no use in the dryer as too noisy.
Send me a wee message and I'll post off them to you.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just find out which courses Dayvo was playing at, there'll be loads!!



It wasn't until too long ago (10 -15 years) that a _good_ round for me was when I found more balls than I lost!


----------



## Dave7 (9 Nov 2016)

@vickster ..........any local golf shop or course will have what they call "lake balls"......you can buy them for £0.50 each.


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2016)

Dave7 said:


> @vickster ..........any local golf shop or course will have what they call "lake balls"......you can buy them for £0.50 each.


Yep I believe that is so, just getting to a course when I'll be working right in central London the next two days


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Nov 2016)

http://www.poundland.co.uk/metal-golf-club-set-with-4-balls


----------



## vickster (9 Nov 2016)

Mrs M is kindly sending me a couple, I've also discovered that a 1.5kg rolls well, like a little rolling pin


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Nov 2016)

I use golf balls as handles for files. Most charity shops seem to sell them for a few pence each.


----------



## Diggs (9 Nov 2016)

At least you've made your requirements clear @vickster .....God only knows what's going on here


----------



## e-rider (17 Nov 2016)

postage costs more than the balls


----------



## vickster (18 Nov 2016)

Mrs M kindly obliged


----------

